# LGB Porter



## C.W.Hall (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm getting back into Fn3 after a hiatus.((since before it was called Fn3) I recently bought a LGB porter and would like to add details to the backhead and was wondering if anyone had photos or drawings of one.I cant seem to find any on the web except for photos of the kit that grantline has for the on30 version,which I cant enlarge enough to see.any help would be appreciated.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's 2 pictures of an LGB Porter I modified a number of years ago. The backhead details are items from Ozark Miniatures and Trackside Details. There are more than enough detailing parts at these sites to do the job. Sorry, don't have any actual photos of the cab interiors but I'm sure someone else can help out there.




















Hope this helps a little.

Doc


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I found these model images:

http://www.foothillmodelworks.com/BrassEng.html 










http://www.terrapinnarrowgaugesociety.com/CD_Porter.htmhttp://www.terrapinnarrowgaugesociety.com/CD_Porter.htmhttp://www.terrapinnarrowgaugesociety.com/CD_Porter.htm 

















Andrew


----------



## C.W.Hall (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks,those are a whole lot better than what I found.they help alot


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a few less than flattering photos of my Porter rework at this link In honour of Herb. The website is also a mess so I'll call it under construction but there are a few pictures there.


----------

